# life after anavar ?



## Chick (Jan 11, 2002)

I know I'm getting ahead of my self but I don't care I like to plan ahead. After I am done with this 6weeks anavar cycle then what? What will I cycle next? 

Men make their own test etc... what ever hormone in what ever quantities and women estrogen etc... does the cycle of whatever you take work in conjunction with your own hormones? That leaves me with this question that I really need an answer to. What if you produce absolutely NO hormones at all of your own? Will you need more ab to compensate?


----------



## gopro (Jan 12, 2002)

After you come off the anavar there will be some suppression of your natural test levels. You may want to slowly taper down your dose over the course of a week or two to ease your body off the drug. I then recommend a break between cycles that lasts as long as the previous cycle to let your body normalize its hormonal output. So, if you were on for 6-8 weeks, stay off for 6-8 weeks. During this time, do all you can to maintain the gains you made from your cycle!


----------



## Chick (Jan 15, 2002)

*Come On*

OK I have figured out..... it will be DBOL can someone tell me what amout I will need to do (female 1st dbol cycle)? How long of a cycle? Do I need to add anything to it? PLEASE someone answer me cause I don't have a clue and will be ordering it soon and need to know how much to order.


----------



## gopro (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Come On*



> _*Originally posted by Chick *_
> OK I have figured out..... it will be DBOL can someone tell me what amout I will need to do (female 1st dbol cycle)? How long of a cycle? Do I need to add anything to it? PLEASE someone answer me cause I don't have a clue and will be ordering it soon and need to know how much to order.



I will help you out...DON'T USE DBOL!!!! It is harsh enough on a man's system...murder on a woman's system. Too many side effects and too much loss of gains upon cessation of use. Go with anavar, primobolan, or maybe winstrol...NOT DIANABOL!


----------



## arbntmare (Jan 17, 2002)

whats anavar?


----------



## Chick (Jan 17, 2002)

OK I am going to go with the Primo and couple it with the winstrol tabs. Thank gopro.

ANAVAR and I have copied and pasted this from a profile of anavar.

2.5 mg or 5mg tabs that come 100/50 bottle. One of the best for promoting strength gains without looking like a pufferfish because of the water retention. This steroid is also great for muscle hardness (precontest?) No gyno problems because of the lack of aromitization. Anavar is very hard to get since it was off the market until recently when it was made available for AIDS patients. one drawback in the price of anavar, it can cost alot for the gains you make from using it. Anavar is a good solid choice for women that are looking for an oral product with very few side effects. Men primarily use anavar in contest prep. 

10-15mg per day for women, 20-30+ mg per day for men. Powerlifters use it in various amounts with halotestin for quick strenght gains while keeping weight gain limited. Bodybuilders commonly use it with clenbuterol in contest prep. This product does not aromatize to estrogen, which means no bitch tit, water gain, and other common side effects that go hand in hand with estrogen. Very safe to use.


----------



## a1newbee (Mar 6, 2009)

So my trainer says I should try anavar..I want faster results, and I dont have the genetics like some, so I would appreciate some extra help.  He says anavar is the best for women for lean muscle building, not bulking and fat loss..what I have read so far seems to be supportive, however, my questions are 3....1) what happens if I stop taking anavar?  If I take a cycle, notice results and then stop but still continue the workout and diet, what happens? Do I get soft and mushy again? 2) I would like to have children soon.  Does this have any side effects with child bearing? and 3) would this stuff show up in workplace drug tests to get me fired?


----------



## Primordial (Mar 7, 2009)

I would try to avoid the 17aa orals, they will wreck hell on your LDL/HDL profile, even anavar.

Are you against injecting? 

-Eric


----------



## a1newbee (Mar 8, 2009)

Eric,

Yeah, I'd like to stay away from injecting...staying in pill form, what would you reccomend?


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 9, 2009)

Anavar is fine. Just don't get pregnant on it or take after becoming pregnant. 

Yes, you will get all mushy again.


----------



## Primordial (Mar 9, 2009)

a1newbee said:


> Eric,
> 
> Yeah, I'd like to stay away from injecting...staying in pill form, what would you reccomend?



Honestly, something like the new 1-Andro or our 1-T would be safer choice.

Normally we wouldn???t recommend 1-T for a woman, but since you already have experience with an androgen such as Anavar, its not really an issue.

-Eric


----------

